# perineal laceration repair post partum



## astough (Mar 1, 2013)

A patient delivered her baby at home and then came to the hospital several hours after the delivery. The placenta was already delivered before she arrived at the hospital. The OB did an exam and repaired a 2nd degree perineal laceration. Any suggestions on how to code this?


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 1, 2013)

The OB only gets the repair code of 59300, 664.1x....and other dx as appropriate such as why did she deliver at home?  Precipitate labor, early delivery?


----------

